
Getting Real about NoSQL and the SQL Performance Lie - hachiya
http://www.yafla.com/dforbes/Getting_Real_about_NoSQL_and_the_SQL_Performance_Lie/
======
dbman
Reddit did a story about how they're scaling up on Amazon, and what struck me
was how low the demand really was. They were serving up 100 hits per second.

I remember working on a solution in the 2000/2001 era that dynamically
generated pages in the 300 renders per second range...on a low end desktop.

Scaling out for a lot of these guys allows them to manage to duct-tape
something together in spite of their abilities, not because of it.

------
gill_bates
To be fair, if so many are so bad at relational databases, maybe it is best
for the world that they just move away from it before they injure someone.

